# Wago 750 und VB



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2004)

Hallo, muss euch leider wieder mal kurz nerven.

Für unser Projekt kommt jetzt wohl ein Wago I/O system zum einsatz.
Ob Koppler oder Controller ist noch nicht ganz klar.
Was benötige ich denn alles um eine Kommunikation mit VB zu bekommen ??
Es soll quasi so sein das ich z.b. mit cmd Buttons die Ausgänge setzen kann und die Eingänge ebenfalls erfassen kann.
Reicht in dem Fall die Wago DLL ??
Oder ist der OPC Server ebenfalls erforderlich ??

Für weitere Tipps oder auch Seiten bin ich sehr dankbar

Gruß Evil


----------



## PeterEF (29 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

das kommt wohl erstmal darauf an, auf welchem Wege Du auf das WAGO-System zugreifen willst - es gibt da etliche Möglichkeiten: Ethernet, CAN, Modbus, Profibus, simpel RS232 ASCII, LON,.............

Welche WAGO-DLL meinst Du?

Solltest Du z.B. einen Controler mit Ethernet und eingebautem Webserver nutzen, reicht schon ein Browser, um IO anzuschauen und zu steuern. Nutzt Du Profibus, führt wohl nichts an einem OPC-Server vorbei bzw. an einer DLL mit entsprechendem API.

Schönen Tag noch...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Also wir haben und für die Ethernet Variante entschieden, weil für Profibus bräuchten wir ja noch ne PCI Karte und das issn bissel teuer.

Ich weiß nicht welche DLL das ist, wird halt von Wago angeboten kostet gute 50 Euronen.
Kontakt haben meine Kollegen schon hinbekommen, allerdings nur beim Koppler und es lassen sich nur die I/O zustände auslesen, nicht ansteuern.

Da keiner von uns Modbus kenntnisse hat, suchen wir halt eine einfache Lösung zur Kommunikation zwischen der 750 und VB.

Hat noch jemand irgendwelche Tipps oder Beispielprogramme zum besseren Verständniss ?


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2004)

Die DLL sollte da reichen. Den OPC-Server brauchst Du erst wenn es um Geschwindigkeit geht. Die DLL habe ich in der Firma, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, damit zu experimentieren.


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

Ich benutze eine Wago 750-842 mit MBT.dll. Das ganze Programmiere ich in Delphi
Für Digital IN / Outs sehr einfach...
wenn du noch RS232 und so verwenden wills wirds schnell happiger...

und noch was... das DLL von Wago ist Modbus/TCP oder UDP braucht aber kaum kenntnisse darüber.


----------



## repök (21 Januar 2007)

*Verbindung 842 mit PC*

Wie bekomme ich eine Verbindung zwischen Wago 842 und einem PC über VB hin ? Vieleicht gibt es ja sowas wie LibNoDave ?


----------



## henninger (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo, hast Du mittlerweile eine Lösung für die Verbindung zwischen WAGO 750-842 und Visual Basic? Ich möchte mich auch an ein solches Projekt wagen.

Gruß
Henning


----------



## zotos (16 Juni 2009)

Per Modbus? 

Oder per winsock und ETHERNET_READ und ETHERNET_WRITE?

Lesestoff:
http://www.3s-software.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=846&highlight=&sid=546ed5c9db48958cb3a860c782aac299

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12924


----------



## henninger (17 Juni 2009)

Per winsock und ETHERNET_READ und ETHERNET_WRITE!


----------

